# Jinma 384LE hydraulic question



## frhrwa (Jul 2, 2013)

can a more adequate hydraulic system be installed on this tractor? it doesn't have the lifting capacity I need.. start to lift with the bucket, and it just pops loose.. haven't figured the knob control out, but I understand its a shared clutch/hydraulic system? would like it to be a separate system if possible.. also, does everyone else think the Chinese transmissions are crap? its almost impossible to get in gear, then grinds like heck the majority of the time to get it in.. not the clutch adjustment, tried that.. its just a Sherman tank tranny or something?


----------

